# ksmattfish what is cross processing



## Jeff Canes (Jan 15, 2004)

Matt in Carlita&#8216;s band photos thread, you subject to try E6 cross processed what is that and how does it work



			
				ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Try E6, but have it cross processed in C41 for prints.  It ups contrast and wacks out the colors.
> .


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 15, 2004)

Cross processing is developing slide film (E6) using color neg process (C41) or the other way around.  This makes slides out of print film or prints out of slide film.  I have cross processed E6 in C41 for prints.  It ups contrast and does wacky things to the colors.  

Not all labs will do this, but many will, just ask.  Sometimes they will want to wait until the chems are due to be replaced as cross processing can reduce chem capacity.

Here are some cross processed pics posted by Noisytoy
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1981&highlight=


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 20, 2004)

Rawb and Carl at Liberty Hall







E6 processed as C41 (I can't remember what brand E6, probably came out of the 1/2 price bin)

Pentax ZX-5 w/28-200, flash
hand held, no filter


----------

